# اضخم مكتبة الكترونية فى ابحاث وميكانيكا التربة والاساسات



## abdo4466 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...... 
إلى
جميع المهتمين والمهتمات بالكتب الهندسية الإلكترونية المختلفة في تخصص ابحاث وميكانيكا التربة والاساسات وعمل الجسات ....
بمجرد
النقر على الرابط الموضح في الأسفل سيتم نقلك مباشرة إلى أضخم مكتبة
هندسية إلكترونية مجانية على النت ((تربة واساسات))، أعدها وجمعها مهندس
سيد ابوليلة وتضم كتب عديدة في التخصصات التي ذكرتها سابقاً وغيرها الكثير الكثير من الكتب الإلكترونية في :

- بحوث تربة
أ- ميكانيكا تربة .
ب- اساسات سطحية وعميقة ( خوازيق )
2- جسات التربة
تصفحوها ،،، أتمنى لكم الاستفادة من ما تحتويه هذه المكتبة وهذا هو الرابط الخاص بالمكتبة :

من هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا

منقول للفائدة​*


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (25 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر استاذنا


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## سليمان السهو (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يا غالي​


----------



## majdiotoom (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## هانى عصمت (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdo4466 (26 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## abdo4466 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا لمروركم الكريم*


----------



## abdo4466 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

تم اضافة كتب جديدة الى المكتبة ننتظر تحميلكم


----------



## zzaghal (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جـزاكـم الله خـيــرا


----------



## abdo4466 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

zzaghal قال:


> جـزاكـم الله خـيــرا




شكرا لمروركم الكريم


----------



## Jamal (30 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## abdo4466 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

jamal قال:


> الف شكر


شكرا لمروركم الكريم


----------



## Eng mhmd (31 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا كثيرا


----------



## نيودريل (18 يناير 2011)

*مكتبة رائعة وقيمة جدا بارك الله فيك وشكرا لك*


----------



## نيودريل (20 يناير 2011)




----------



## نيودريل (23 يناير 2011)

*شـكــ وبارك الله فيكم ـــرا لكم ... *


----------



## نيودريل (6 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وفى امثالك


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## زيادطارق (15 فبراير 2011)

thank you very much for your effort


----------



## abu_nazar (15 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم*​


----------



## زهير حيدر (15 فبراير 2011)

بوركتم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرااااااا


----------



## نيودريل (16 فبراير 2011)

بوركتم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## نيودريل (23 مارس 2011)

تم اضافة كتب جديدة الى المكتبة ننتظر تحميلكم


----------



## ma-tawa (23 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بك وبالأخ سيد ابوليلة وجعله في صحيفة حسناتكم
جاري التحميل


----------



## porto (5 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## mlo5ia (6 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## نيودريل (10 أبريل 2011)

شكرا للجميع وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## elhalalsab (13 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك على نقل المعلومه النافعة


----------



## نيودريل (18 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لمروركم وتمنياتنا للجميع بالاستفادة
تم اضافة كتب وموضوعات جديدة للمكتبة


----------



## العربي المشهور (18 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmad al hariri (5 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## المهندس النحيف (6 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (10 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ash hag (3 سبتمبر 2011)

مجهود عظيم جدا . جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## pinar (4 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ....................


----------



## Mujtaba alasadi (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا الله يوفقك*


----------



## نيودريل (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا للجميع وكل عام وانتم بخير*


----------



## رؤى الشمري (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد الجفري (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## aymanallam (8 أكتوبر 2011)

abdo4466 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...... ​*
> *إلى*
> *جميع المهتمين والمهتمات بالكتب الهندسية الإلكترونية المختلفة في تخصص ابحاث وميكانيكا التربة والاساسات وعمل الجسات ....*
> *بمجرد*
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## maged1910 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 1984mohamed (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zakaria2006 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع :20:


----------



## ahmedajeel (8 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## قصي عادل الكساسبة (20 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتوا اريد عن تثبيت الرمل (رمل صويلح)


----------



## alrafeeg67 (20 مارس 2012)

أشكركم يا هندسة على هذا العمل المفيد لكل المهندسين وبارك الله فيكم ولاتتبخلوا علينا بالمزيد


----------



## engineeringmero (24 مارس 2012)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## نيودريل (13 يونيو 2012)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## bob_smma (14 يونيو 2012)

لا يوجد ملفات في الرابط 
نرجو اعاده الرفع


----------



## eng.gahlan (27 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## نيودريل (4 سبتمبر 2012)

اعادة رفع الرابط مرة اخرى 

من هنا

4shared.com - free file sharing and storage - Login


----------



## eng.nada zahran (4 سبتمبر 2012)

ألف شكر جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سالم محمد مصطفي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t239892.html#ixzz27PY9Ou8b

وقل رب ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا
لا تقل يا رب ان همي كبير و لكن قل يا هم ان ربي كبير


​


----------



## ashrof11 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## االشيخ (5 نوفمبر 2012)

كل عام وجميع اهل الملتقي العربي الهندسي وهم بخير ،اعاده الله علي الجميع بالخير والبركات،،،


----------



## azizzizo (11 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووور
بارك الله فيك


----------



## samky (11 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## نيودريل (25 نوفمبر 2012)

تم اضافة كتب جديدة الى المكتبة ننتظر تحميلكم​
​


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (25 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng.Essam95 (2 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااا


----------



## taiscer (2 فبراير 2013)

​جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## asoma ovely (25 فبراير 2013)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ENG TAHA SALEM (29 مارس 2013)

thanks


----------



## abo9002 (17 مايو 2013)

الله يجزاك الجنة


----------



## هانى حميده (18 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## معمر السمومي (19 يوليو 2013)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## cemb1999 (20 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Fatima Ahmed (25 يوليو 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## zowayed (3 مايو 2014)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## ibrahem nenga (19 يونيو 2014)

ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## waked101 (19 يونيو 2014)

تسلم ايدك يا كبير​


----------



## ibrahem nenga (19 يونيو 2014)

ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------

